# 2010 826 oxe electric starter freezing



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

hi, I have a 2010 Toro 826OXE snowblower with frozen electric starter problem. Every time, I use my snowblower, the electris starter refuses to engage before of icing problem. Normally, after usage, I will let the machine run while I brush away all the snow on the machine before putting it away in my shed. Next time I go to use it , I can't use the electric starter to start the snowblower because the starter is frozen. There is nothing wrong with the starter because it engages after I finished cleaning my driveway. Talked to Toro and they don't have any solution to fix the freezing problem. Talk to my local Toro dealer, he tells me it is normal because it is cold. Never have any issues with my electric starter on my old Simplicity. Any ideas how to prevent the starter from freezing up. Right now I can still use the starter rope to start the engine, but I want to be able to use the electric starter because it gets real cold in Winnipeg Canada


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

There is water or humidity on your starter solenoid. You might want to either take a hairdryer and try to dry the solenoid and it may take some time to dry it completely or you could use a humidity eliminator spray (for lack of a better word), I wonder if wd-40 could work since it is a water dispersant. Good Luck


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the problem that it is frozen and not turning or is the problem that it is turning, but the gear isn't popping out to turn the flywheel?

I know when they get old and rusty you need to clean the gear shaft and put some oil on it because the gear doesn't pop out to engage the flywheel. Grease doesn't work because it gets too thick when it gets cold. Maybe yours has a problem like that and running the engine warms it up.


----------



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

the machine is only 3 winters old, haven't been able to consistently used the starter. once the starter is thawed out from engine heat it engages strong and firm. I need to know how to prevent melting snow from entering the housing and causing the pinion gear to freezing up. Does engaging the starter a few times before putting it away until next use help dislodge any ice buid-up inside the housing.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would try taking the starter off and putting some motor oil or some other type of light weight oil on the shaft the gear rides on.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

or use copper ANTI-SNEEZE.


----------



## 33006 (Dec 5, 2014)

I think in your operating manual it says you should after using the blower to leave the key in the off position and pull the recoil several times and operate the electric starter once to keep them from freezing up the next time you go to use the blower, and to let the blower motor run several minutes before turning it off after blowing snow. Try these things first and see if they help.


----------



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

I've been practising what you have mentioned from day one. The starter still freezes up.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

cyborg said:


> the machine is only 3 winters old, haven't been able to consistently used the starter. once the starter is thawed out from engine heat it engages strong and firm. I need to know how to prevent melting snow from entering the housing and causing the pinion gear to freezing up. Does engaging the starter a few times before putting it away until next use help dislodge any ice buid-up inside the housing.





cyborg said:


> I've been practising what you have mentioned from day one. The starter still freezes up.


 When you say it freezes up we assume the starter is running but with the pinion gear not engaging?
If correct it still would indicate you have a moisture problem and as mentioned in a previous post you should use a hair dryer or equivalent directed at the pinion for a long time to evaporate this moisture but as Shryp mentioned the best would be to remove the starter to have a look and remove moisture and oil the gear shaft slightly and push on the start button a few times to ensure everything's working ok then leave it be to get back to freezing temp and try the starter if the gear works as it should and if so just reinstall starter. Lastly when done snow blowing just leave engine cool down running idle and brush off any snow you might see in that area. Good Luck


----------

